# Northbrook, IL - Western 6'6" unimount sport utility plow



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Plowside only -
I have 2 near identical, one has been used for the past 3 years since refurbing, the other was used for 1 then has sat inside since refurb as a back up.

$1,000 for the used one, $1,300 for the nicer one.

3 years ago we sand blasted them, repainted, replaced both hydraulic units, rams, and wiring.
damn near new.
pics are of the nicer one other one just has some minor rust.
both have poly cutting edges.

I have 1 truckside wiring harness and mount that came off a 1999 jeep cherokee - willing to include or sell seperately for $300.00


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

bump bump bump - IM me or email - [email protected] if interested.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

still for sale


----------

